# If you like Composer A you should like composer B game



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

I note many of you like games...here is a easy one,,but offers plenty of fun.

So I will start,,
'If you like Mahler you ought to,,,well lets say,,,you might like Henze. 
Both offers broad sweeping landscapes, lush passages, gorgeous timbers and tonal colors. Drifty, dreamy, rich developments,,,takes you to a far away place. 
Magical music lets say.


So just when you Mahlerians thought,,,wow,, this is IT, the pinnacle of delights and delicacies. 


Along comes a composer you no doubt have never heard of, nor his actual score...
now 2nd part of this new adventure requires that you mentiona particular cd.
So with Henze,,,if you listen to a Capriccio release 2007, called 20th Century Portraits, 
Contains 
1) Adagio, Fuge, und Manadentanz 
2) Nachtstucke und Arien
3) sym 8
Markus Stenz/Gurzenich Koln
with Claudia Barainsky , a soprano who just barely meets the demands of this magnificent music in Natchtstucke (= the music is superior vs her vocal talents)


If you do not like this cd, in its entireity,,,then do not go any further, as you will be even more disappointed with other Henze's works. 
So its kind ofa 2 part scenario. 
If you like Mahler it is *most likely* you will like Henze.
Part 2 is ,,,if you do not like this Capriccio cd, you will not like anything else from Henze….
Look, life is about taking risks. We've all bought cds based on *very urgent recommends*,,,come to find out its trash to our ears,,,Luckily today we can buy CDs on the cheap,,,so we are only out of pocket Ten bucks, ,nothing to cry over. 


So whats your *If you love composer A,,,you will most likely love composer B* scenario?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

If you love Debussy, you will most likely love Takemitsu. In fact, the latter referred to the older composer as his "great mentor." Both have a very similar aesthetic, especially in regard to color and texture; the spellbinding and quasi-improvisational character of Debussy is extended upon by Takemitsu to create some of the greatest works of the last 50 years.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

paulbest said:


> I note many of you like games...here is a easy one,,but offers plenty of fun.
> 
> So I will start,,
> 'If you like Mahler you ought to,,,well lets say,,,you might like Henze.
> ...


Why buy a cd when you look them up on spotify or YouTube.


----------



## infracave (May 14, 2019)

If you like Clementi, you'll like Czerny.
Okay I'm just being mean. :devil:


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Takemitsu has some semblances with Debussy,,,its kind of a thin line though,,,both in his music and in the connection between the 2.
...Here's another suggestion..
A TRIO of sorts this time.
If you like either 
Berio
'Stockhausen
Ligeti
If you like 1 you like the other 2. 
These 3 belong together as one Post Modern Trio.
If fact make a triple layer *sandwich* , hera all 3 one RIGHT after the other,,,or better yet, 
get 3 stereo systems, put in a cd from rach composer , and play all 
Three at the very some time.
They blend just wonderfully.

Like a cocktail.
Bottoms up


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

If you like Vivaldi, you'll love Vivaldi.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

MarkW said:


> If you like Vivaldi, you'll love Vivaldi.


Maybe if you like Vivaldi, you might not like Bach,,,and also if you like Vivaldi you might like Corelli.
Hows that


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

If you like Verklarte Nacht by Schoenberg you might also like The Last Island by Sir Davies. Vivaldi then Tartini, Mahler then Schreker, Shostakovich then Weinberg...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

If you like Bartok, you might like Joan Tower.

Tower's "Concerto for Orchestra" sounds 'Bartokian' (is that a term?) to me. Maybe not in technical specifics, but in overall 'feel'.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

If you liked school you'll love work! - with thanks to Chris Brookmyre.

But in the spirit of the thread - if you like Berg you'll like Krenek!! Maybe!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> If you like Verklarte Nacht by Schoenberg you might also like The Last Island by *Sir Davies*.


Who??..................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Becca said:


> Who??..................


Kjetil is referring to Sir Peter Maxwell Davies.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

If you like Mozart, you should like Schoenberg.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> Kjetil is referring to Sir Peter Maxwell Davies.


Thank you. I was confused as to who was meant as the correct protocol is Sir <given-name or full-name> (i.e. Sir Peter) and never Sir <last-name>


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Becca said:


> Thank you. I was confused as to who was meant as the correct protocol is Sir <given-name or full-name> (i.e. Sir Peter) and never Sir <last-name>


Now I learned something I should have learned before


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ No actual need to learn about the silly honours that are awarded in Britain based on historical titles that made sense long ago. Probably a safer bet is to leave out the "honour". The problem with referring to Maxwell Davies is that he was never known merely as Davies.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

If you like Debussy you will probably like Scriabin...


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

If you like Messiaen then you could well like his student George Benjamin.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

If you like Webern, you'll like Morton Feldman.

If you like this John Cage CD:







then you'll probably like this one:


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Phil loves classical said:


> If you like Mozart, you should like Schoenberg.


hummm, 
I thought it would go better as 
If you like Mozart, you may like Haydn (But I always feel bored with Haydn, he is sort of light weight Mozart, watered down Mozart)

Then 
If you like Schoenberg you should also include his 2 great contemporaries, Berg, Webern.

Not sure how you went from Mozart to Schoenberg,. its quite a leap of imagination. 
But I love both, so maybe you're right after all


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

millionrainbows said:


> If you like Webern, you'll like Morton Feldman.
> 
> If you like this John Cage CD:
> 
> ...


Ok
Listening to Feldman's Coptic Light and skipped through a piano work, and skipped through his violin/quartet, which is over 2 hours long,,,
I would imagine, there is a sound connection between
If you like Feldman, you may like Cage, you may also like Stockhausen and also perhaps, Ligeti, and then , if that's not enough add in Berio.
I feel these 5 are connected in sound imagery.
Stockhausen/Feldman/Cage/Berio/Ligeti. , I guess Boulez belongs in this group. 
Whereas Henze sits apart from this group.

So if you like/love the Post Five Modern Majors, it might be likely you will have some interest in Henze, but that's all, justa *interest*,,,= Not a Henzeian. 
btw I will take the 5thadmenment rights, ~~~IMHO ~~~of The Big Five Post Moderns. 
Henze is quite opposite , except his operas. His operas are Bergian,a model which so many modern/post mod composers followed.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

If you like Cage, you should like sitting on the front porch on a summer night with a prepared libation. Be sure to creak a little.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

Totenfeier said:


> If you like Cage, you should like sitting on the front porch on a summer night with a prepared libation. Be sure to creak a little.


:lol:
so cruel,,,you know he is serious about his works..
So make sure the rocker has squeeking/crackling noises,,which may add ~~embellishments~~~ to the Cage work?
is this wat you are saying?
and keep the bottle next to ya?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

If you like Scriabin's piano sonatas, you'll like Samuil Feinberg's ditto.

I prefer the BIS recordings, not on you-t.


----------



## paulbest (Apr 18, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> If you like Scriabin's piano sonatas, you'll like Samuil Feinberg's ditto.
> 
> I prefer the BIS recordings, not on you-t.


WOW, what a discovery. 
Can it be at all possible to find a composer for piano solo, in the Chopinesque style and be something I can actually have desires to listen to?
I mean rigyt from the 1st few notes, its was like *WOW*..
I had all Rachmaninov's solo works, with S Richter on the Qunitessense label LP's,. hard to find better, I use to listen to those LP's all day,,,but now not interested,,,Chopin, not really interested,,,But here with Feinberg born 1892, passed 1965, Russian. Here I may indeed find my substitution for Chopin/Rachmaninov.

I only made it through 1 minute and I am posting this note.

I may have seen his name mentioned, once before past 15 yrs on CM chats. 
I will be working on research for CDs all day today in Samuil Feinberg. 
You see had I not opened the topic, I may have never made the discovery. 
I will also reconsider Scriabin.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Feinberg was also an important pianist whose Bach is very good:








paulbest said:


> Not sure how you went from Mozart to Schoenberg,. its quite a leap of imagination.
> But I love both, so maybe you're right after all


Schoenberg would probably agree with Phil's comparison, as per this oft-circulated quote: "I owe very, very much to Mozart; and if one studies, for instance, the way in which I write for string quartet, then one cannot deny that I have learned this directly from Mozart. And I am proud of it!"


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> If you like Scriabin's piano sonatas, you'll like Samuil Feinberg's ditto. I prefer the BIS recordings, not on you-t.


These sound good! BTW, the pianist here is Marc-André Hamelin, piano, no slouch. The BIS features two different pianists, from what I can tell. I think I prefer the sound of the Hamelin myself. Thanks for turning us on to this.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

If you like Varese, you might like Andre Jolivet. He was Varese's student.


----------

